

Flying cars set to soar into the marketplace in 2011 ‎ - sound
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9178819/Flying_cars_set_to_soar_into_the_marketplace_in_2011?taxonomyId=12

======
jameskilton
Flying cars scare the bajeezus out of me. Not because I'm scared of flying or
heights, I'm not and would absolutely love to have something like this.

It's the other people who would also be flying that scare me to death. It's
bad enough that we deal with horrible drivers on the road, but at least
they're constrained to go where the road takes them (most of the time). Once
you take away the road and give these people open air, it can only end in
blood and tears.

Flying cars will never hit mainstream until they are all automated and
computer controlled. The only time a human should ever be in direct control
would be emergency situations.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Having seen the subtle damage that can be done by vandals to cars parked in
public spaces, I'd be concerned about keeping a roadable aircraft in airworthy
condition. Anyone who has done some light aircraft flying will know how
closely one must attend to details. 'planes are usually kept inaccessible to
the general public, partly to prevent random damage.

I'd be very concerned about parking this anywhere other than at the airport or
in a garage under lock and key, which makes it much less useful than it might
first appear.

------
logic
What an odd little vehicle!

[http://www.terrafugia.com/images/photogallery/logo/First_Fli...](http://www.terrafugia.com/images/photogallery/logo/First_Flight_Chase_Plane.jpg)
[http://www.terrafugia.com/images/photogallery/logo/Transitio...](http://www.terrafugia.com/images/photogallery/logo/TransitionGasStation.jpg)

Certainly more practical than many of the "flying car" concepts that have been
floated over the decades.

At $148k, however, I suspect there may only be a very small market for this
item.

